# Awesome Festoolish work home made work bench



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5YzIwK-g0E 

I dont know what it would cost to build or how much time but i want one!

:beta1:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

My friend bought the plans for this bench. He has a cabinet shop. He said it was too difficult to build because everything is in metric, also you need a Festool Domino. It was written off as a loss. This video has come up before and I sent him the link.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

He nicked his pretty table at the 5 min 55 second mark. :sad:


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

That's a sick set-up. They think of everything those Festool guys.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I want one


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Look at that dog!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My friend bought the plans for this bench. He has a cabinet shop. He said it was too difficult to build because everything is in metric, also you need a Festool Domino. It was written off as a loss. This video has come up before and I sent him the link.


To difficult to build because it was metric? Does he not have enough fingers to count all those millimeters?:laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

moorewarner said:


> He nicked his pretty table at the 5 min 55 second mark. :sad:


I think you meant 4 min 55 sec...

All he needed was a 1/4" piece of scrap underneath... shame...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I like the headset he has on the whole Time lol might get me one of them.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

He says in the you tube description that plans are available in metric or imperial


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

john5mt said:


> He says in the you tube description that plans are available in metric or imperial


Or you could just use a metric/imperial tape measure lol

I find metric so much quicker and easier to use its unreal. 

2mm+7mm+5mm+22mm= easy

7/16th+3/8"+3/4"+5/16th= I have no %#*+#^*% idea


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

bcconstruction said:


> 7/16th+3/8"+3/4"+5/16th= i have no %#*+#^*% idea


1-7/8"


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> 1-7/8"


See it took you 11mins to do that lol


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> To difficult to build because it was metric? Does he not have enough fingers to count all those millimeters?:laughing:


Don't laugh order the plans and build you one:thumbsup:



john5mt said:


> He says in the you tube description that plans are available in metric or imperial


:no: The whole thing is in metric!


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

That is simply awesome. I'm seriously considering....I also didn't see a payment option in dollars. Any idea how much he wants for the plans???


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

john5mt said:


> He says in the you tube description that plans are available in metric or imperial


The measurements are in metric but adapted to imperial sized sheet goods.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> To difficult to build because it was metric? Does he not have enough fingers to count all those millimeters?:laughing:


10's the perfect number. :whistling


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

In and from the shop on the previous job, I was growing to prefer metric. 

I think I may end up preferring it. :cowboy:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Or you could just use a metric/imperial tape measure lol
> 
> I find metric so much quicker and easier to use its unreal.
> 
> ...


I have to thank this twice. :thumbup:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

I saw this in an earlier thread, as well.

Very nice setup. :thumbsup:

This video has me adjusting my opinion of the "Festool" system.

(...starting...to drink...the kool-aid.)

As to how much?

Well, you have masonite or MDF tops and shelf, an aluminum "T" slot track on both sides of the table, looks like Doug Fir for the structure, a couple of bench dogs, a few pillow blocks, or bearings for the "pivot", even the extension table (painted Festool grey), looks like a wood structure.

All things being equal, I would be REALLY surprised if you had more than $300 in material. 

That's also assuming:

1) You already have the "systainers", (system-container; I just got that...:whistling), with the wheeled base...

2) You have the Trac Saw, domino, and router...

3) You already have the clamps.

I'm not even going to begin to try and calculate THAT price point. 

For what was added to or built around "the system" ?

...here it comes...

tree-fiddy :whistling


P.S.: most of us probably have "scrap in the shop" that can be used for most of it.


----------

